# Are there any religious tokers out there?



## The Growery (Mar 14, 2013)

And if so, how do you justify it since according to Christians marijuana is a temptation from the Devil.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 14, 2013)

There is no God but God and Muhammad is his prophet.


----------



## beardo (Mar 14, 2013)

The Growery said:


> And if so, how do you justify it since according to Christians marijuana is a temptation from the Devil.


Or a seed bearing plant for you to use


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 14, 2013)

The Growery said:


> And if so, how do you justify it since according to Christians marijuana is a temptation from the Devil.


So I don't have to read the whole Bible....Book, Chapter, and verse please. Elsewise it's just somebody's rhetoric.

Jesus hung out with all the low-lifes and partiers of his time, we know that he drank and that his girlfriend/wife was a prostitute...so how's it a stretch that he smoked herb too. 

Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car. - Laurence J Peter.

Peace


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 14, 2013)

It is a sin to become intoxicated from any substance in the bible... take it or leave it. But most people just ignore the parts about the bible that they don't like in order to justify their own behaviors. Either way, it is your decision.


----------



## Mister Sister (Mar 14, 2013)

Hard to say because I'm not religious. 

I will say this, I know that I do not need MJ, but I have still used it. If all paths lead to the same end eventually, it's hard to justify the argument in either direction.

As an addict, MJ has proven to be very ego-satisfying. I have been known to make up any number of excuses to condone my use of it. If you believe in the correlation of the devil and the ego (as I do) then it would seem that the bible is 'right' in a sense; It is absolutely a temptation. But at the same time it is a teacher.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 14, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It is a sin to become intoxicated from any substance in the bible... take it or leave it. But most people just ignore the parts about the bible that they don't like in order to justify their own behaviors. Either way, it is your decision.


chapter and verse please. Doesnt it qualify intoxication with beating your wife and other shit you arent supposed to be doing like being a sloth? cassia is in the holy annointing oil 
Although this is old testament meaning only Jews have to live by this law:
Exodus 30, verses 22-30: _22 Then the LORD said to Moses, 23 &#8220;Take the following fine spices: 500 shekels of liquid myrrh, half as much (that is, 250 shekels) of fragrant cinnamon, 250 shekels of fragrant cane, 24 500 shekels of cassia &#8211; all according to the sanctuary shekel &#8211; and a hin of olive oil. 25 Make these into a sacred anointing oil, a fragrant blend, the work of a perfumer. It will be the sacred anointing oil. . . .__30 &#8220;Anoint Aaron and his sons and consecrate them so they may serve me as priests.&#8221;


_


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Who would worship a god that had a rule that if you break it sends you to an infinite place of torment and torture?

In what reality could such a being still be considered omnibenevolent?


----------



## oldtimer54 (Mar 14, 2013)

beardo said:


> or a seed bearing plant for you to use



yes yes i do.........i smoke religiously every day
not every other day........every damn day


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 14, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> chapter and verse please. Doesnt it qualify intoxication with beating your wife and other shit you arent supposed to be doing like being a sloth? cassia is in the holy annointing oil
> Although this is old testament meaning only Jews have to live by this law:
> Exodus 30, verses 22-30: _22 Then the LORD said to Moses, 23 &#8220;Take the following fine spices: 500 shekels of liquid myrrh, half as much (that is, 250 shekels) of fragrant cinnamon, 250 shekels of fragrant cane, 24 500 shekels of cassia &#8211; all according to the sanctuary shekel &#8211; and a hin of olive oil. 25 Make these into a sacred anointing oil, a fragrant blend, the work of a perfumer. It will be the sacred anointing oil. . . .__30 &#8220;Anoint Aaron and his sons and consecrate them so they may serve me as priests.&#8221;
> 
> ...


You know what i hate more than anything, as an Atheist, i have read the bible front to back multiple times... and 99% of every Christian i have ever met has never read the entire thing, or lies about reading the entire thing, which is sin in itself. 

Please, familiarize yourself with your faith if you wish to be a true follower of a certain religion. But like i said before, Christians usually take the parts out of the bible that they like, and ignore the rest, in order to justify their behavior in the eyes of the lord.

Thessalonians 5:6-8 - Being sober is the opposite of being drunk and is associated with being alert and watchful.


Peter 1:13-17 - Be sober, gird up the loins of your mind so you can avoid lusts and be obedient and holy. This requires being alert.


Peter 5:8,9 - Be sober so we can be on guard for the devil, resist him, and not be devoured by him. Realizing how dangerous Satan is, we should keep our minds clear so we can recognize his deceit and resist his temptations. 


Corinthians 9:25-27 - Bring our bodies into subjection to our minds, exercising temperance (self-control) like athletes in training, so our bodies will be properly guided by our minds.


Proverbs 4:23 - Keep your heart (mind) with all diligence because it must decide the issues of life. 


Struggling against evil is difficult and dangerous at best, even with the clearest of faculties. That is why God has forbidden intoxication. There are other ways to violate these principles, but drug abuse is surely one way.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 14, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> You know what i hate more than anything, as an Atheist, i have read the bible front to back multiple times... and 99% of every Christian i have ever met has never read the entire thing, or lies about reading the entire thing, which is sin in itself.
> 
> Please, familiarize yourself with your faith if you wish to be a true follower of a certain religion. But like i said before, Christians usually take the parts out of the bible that they like, and ignore the rest, in order to justify their behavior in the eyes of the lord.


They don't need to read the bible since they just have to use google to "justify" their actions. Wanna kill somebody but you don't wanna read the bible to check if god is fine with murder?
Just google bible verses about murder and interpret it your own way. Bam, you've just justified your actions without knowing anything about the bible.


----------



## nameno (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't believe in religion,it's the relationship that's important to me.IMO that's what is important. About cannabis,I tried to find a way to justify smoking to no avail.I have learned to bless it before I partake. It also raises my spirituality. I have been bankrupt money wise & I've been bankrupt spiritually,money is easy to get back,the other one (spiritually) is more important. The use of many things are for our benefit,it's the abuse he doesn't like.Every word in the BIBLE is GOD breathed.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 18, 2013)

Hugo Phurst said:


> that his girlfriend/wife was a prostitute.
> 
> Peace


she was not, the catholics said that shit to demean her, they didnt want a royal bloodline of Christ to ever be thought of because it took them out of power.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 20, 2013)

The Growery said:


> And if so, how do you justify it since according to Christians marijuana is a temptation from the Devil.


...far too many kinds of Christians to say that 'they' hold the majority view. And, _those_ kinds of Christians tempt themselves then, eh?


----------



## silasraven (Mar 21, 2013)

The Growery said:


> And if so, how do you justify it since according to Christians marijuana is a temptation from the Devil.


its not, it was given to us by God and when a boozer doesn't like it they pray with witch craft , thats 2 separate words for a reason, for it to be screwed up because they are jealous God trusted us with it and not them. dont put this on Christians like that. so some bible thumper has a hard on for the book and cant give up not searching for God in it but search without objects to seek him. there a verse in the bibile there is not life in the readings of Christ but in Christ himself. they hate you because they feel because you are calm and collected in mind body and spirit God gave you something special. it the "im bigger than you because im a pastor" syndrome. God told me to speak against these churches of hell. put faith in God not man.


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Mar 22, 2013)

Christianity is just a religion...like buddism....etc etc etc.....ppl like to feel like they "belong" to something....religion is just a belief. ....founded upon "stories".....none of its real......if u choose to believe these stories an participate in these things good for u...hope its working for u...but keep this in mind...in the book it says we we were made like god....in gods image....if thats so then its only in our nature to be god like...perfection...to attain divinity. ...which we cannot.....its all just a fucked up sick joke man......aliens put us here....duh


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Mar 22, 2013)

Just look around u...humans are the only thing on this planet that doesnt belong....period


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Mar 22, 2013)

But to answer ur question if there is a god hes def not anti weed....weeds good man...it calms the spirit....eases the soul..the mind....theres are things on this planet that are devilish...weeds def not one of em


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2013)

I smoke religiously, I don't see why it needs to be justified by Christian standards, but if you need some reason for it to be justified, in the Bible it says we are ordained over all animals and the seed bearing plants are GIFTS from god to us. So I justify it like anyone else justifies accepting a gift from god. Why do you accept your child's birth? Why do you accept what planet you live on? Why do you accept that you have to breath all day, eat every now and then, and shit?


----------



## GOD HERE (Apr 3, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> There is no God but God and Muhammad is his prophet.


I got you a new Lego set and some crayons.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 3, 2013)

Think about how you would laugh at someone who still believes in Zeus, or Odin... 

That's exactly how i feel when a laugh at people who still believe in the Christian God. 

In time, the Christian religion will be left in the dust, just as many other religions centuries and millennium ago have almost been forgotten. Though, i get a feeling others will rise to take their place.

You should check out this new age mumbo shit... i mean, at least it's better than a God who promotes rape, genocide and slavery.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 4, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Think about how you would laugh at someone who still believes in Zeus, or Odin...
> 
> That's exactly how i feel when a laugh at people who still believe in the Christian God.
> 
> ...



Are you saying Christians are delusional?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVuw1wEuaAQ


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

Why do people rag on Christianity but not other beliefs like Luciferianism, Satanism, and Wiccanism? They go hand in hand


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 4, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> Why do people rag on Christianity but not other beliefs like Luciferianism, Satanism, and Wiccanism? They go hand in hand


Because it's the most prominent cult idea in the United States....


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2013)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Are you saying Christians are delusional?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVuw1wEuaAQ


Yes, I think that's what he's saying, and I agree when using this definition - 

*:* a false belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that persists despite the facts and occurs in some psychotic states&#8212;compare hallucination 1, illusion 2a 

Dawkins' book The God Delusion is all about these prevailing false beliefs. This is a great video, even if you don't have time to watch the entire thing - 

[video=youtube;9FiHRVb_uE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FiHRVb_uE0[/video]


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 4, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> Why do people rag on Christianity but not other beliefs like Luciferianism, Satanism, and Wiccanism? They go hand in hand


First off The belief in Jesus binds two of the worlds most psychotic religions 
together.Christians have to believe that Jesus is God's son,and Muslims have to 
believe Jesus was a prophet of Allah with both believing in the virgin birth.


Christianity,Islam,Luciferianism,Wiccanism are primitive mans first religion in 
disguise,and that is astronomy.Astronomy is vital to early
mans transition from hunter gatherer to agriculture,and not to mention the awe the 
sky held for early man.

The cross is a sun symbol that on the winter solstice is reborn into a new season.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winter_solstice (wiki for base reference only)

Lucifer the "Shinning One" is Venus aka "Morning Star",or "light bringer" that 
heralds the coming of the God Shamash aka the sun in the morning.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morning_star#Astronomy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamash

The Islamic symbol is a crescent moon occultation by Venus. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occultation

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_and_crescent

The Pentagram for Wiccans is actually the orbit,and retrograde of the planet 
Venus.Venus in ancient Sumeria was personified
by the goddess Inanna inwich her mythological journey to the underworld mimics the 
orbit/retrograde of Venus.Inanna was turned
into a corpse,and hung on a hook for 3 days/nights then ressurrected by life 
giving water.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFSiCHsl1bE

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inanna

Baphomet is just the french mistranslation of "Muhhamad" by returning 
templars.Puss gutted occultists gave more meaning to the made up deity over the 
centuries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baphomet

Spirituality is perfectly fine minus the dogma of religion.
Religion has no place in a modern society,and even nonbelievers have no idea that 
religion effects the whole planet in total detriment.
Religion is specificaly designed to put a clamp on peoples minds,and slows our 
progress as a whole.People are like "oh it don't effect me what other people 
believe",and that is total BULLSHIT!!!!!!!
Ever hear of the "Tower of Babel"?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_of_Babel

Well that is what metaphoricaly religion does to the entire planet.Religion is 
divisive,causes unneeded pain,and suffering,and will never bring about a healthy 
fair for everyone global village.Even fears of New World Order (NWO) forsakes not 
only our planet,but mankinds destiny for our journey to the stars.
I used to be like let people believe what they want untill I put my mind to it,and 
studied it.It should be blatantly obvious to a strong healthy minded individual in 
this day,and age to get educated on the lies of religion instead of hole filled 
hearsay.


Religious people believe God is going to come down to Earth,and sweep up the mess 
wich is soon soon soon.These people believe it is perfectly fine,and favored to 
lie for God,not to mention the ones that kill for God.Cannot one with a rational 
mind see how dangerous this is,and the child abuse it leaves in it's wake?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJwsxmSi5fU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OhweQWrltQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjrjE8LHOVs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPJQw-x-xho

Anyone interested in fringe topics,and want to see who Jesus really is then visit 
my playlist in my sig.

Get educated people................Religion is BULLSHIT!!!! That blinds everyone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnPIE8FhXvY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUasRVeLhfo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropaion


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 7, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Because it's the most prominent cult idea in the United States....


Why is it such a big deal that people have something to look forward to after death and have morals (the ten commandments)? Isn't any belief a cult? Like atheism, darwinism, freemasonry, and agnosticism..


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 7, 2013)

Dalek Supreme said:


> First off The belief in Jesus binds two of the worlds most psychotic religions
> together.Christians have to believe that Jesus is God's son,and Muslims have to
> believe Jesus was a prophet of Allah with both believing in the virgin birth.
> 
> ...


The cross is symbolism for Jesus Christ dying on the cross for us.. And whoever said that Jesus Christ was born on winter solstice wanted to get people to support paganism without realizing what they were doing. But I get what you are saying and i respect your opinion. They are trying to make every religion essentially worship one belief, knowingly or subconsciously.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 7, 2013)

Also, true Christianity is different from anything you guys have ever heard of. I would say that 75% of this country are not true Christians. So most of what you have heard representing Christians is simply not correct. Christianity has been perverted by corruption and power thirsty assholes.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 7, 2013)

Catholicism is not Christianity... Its Catholicism lol Neither is Mormonism or Jehovah's witness. While they may mean well and some don't know the difference, they are in fact a cult lol


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 7, 2013)

So all of your opinions on Christianity have been tainted by the false belief of what Christianity truly is. I am a Spirit filled non-denominational christian that believes in the holy trinity and miracles, a true christian if you will.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 7, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> chapter and verse please. Doesnt it qualify intoxication with beating your wife and other shit you arent supposed to be doing like being a sloth? cassia is in the holy annointing oil
> Although this is old testament meaning only Jews have to live by this law:
> Exodus 30, verses 22-30: _22 Then the LORD said to Moses, 23 Take the following fine spices: 500 shekels of liquid myrrh, half as much (that is, 250 shekels) of fragrant cinnamon, 250 shekels of fragrant cane, 24 500 shekels of cassia  all according to the sanctuary shekel  and a hin of olive oil. 25 Make these into a sacred anointing oil, a fragrant blend, the work of a perfumer. It will be the sacred anointing oil. . . .__30 Anoint Aaron and his sons and consecrate them so they may serve me as priests.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ha ha!! ohh thats rich! 

newsflash! 
Mathew 5:17-20

[SUP]17 [/SUP]Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil.
[SUP]18 [/SUP]For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.
[SUP]19 [/SUP]Whosoever therefore shall break one of these least commandments, and shall teach men so, he shall be called the least in the kingdom of heaven: but whosoever shall do and teach them, the same shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.
[SUP]20 [/SUP]For I say unto you, That except your righteousness shall exceed the righteousness of the scribes and Pharisees, ye shall in no case enter into the kingdom of heaven.

and thats jesus talking (allegedly)

thus christians are bound by all the laws of abraham, and all that come from him, including deuteronomy.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 7, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> There is no God but God and Muhammad is his prophet.


DENIED!

i got a shitload of gods and prophets, and not a mohammed in sight. 

i am quite confident that my gods are far more real than the fictional "allah" of mohammed, since my gods dont struggle with an opposition force. not a seed sprouts and not a breath is drawn by any creature without the blessing of Cernunnous and Ard Rhianne. 

meanwhile mohammed and his followers are beset by iblis, shaitan, and countless djinns, despite "allah's benevolent might".


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 7, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> Why do people rag on Christianity but not other beliefs like Luciferianism, Satanism, and Wiccanism? They go hand in hand


because those are all bullshit emo anti-christian rebellion based entirely on christian mythology, not real religions. 

black clothes, a pentacle and eyeliner doesnt make a real religion, any more than big hair and tight leather pants makes a real rock band.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 7, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> Catholicism is not Christianity... Its Catholicism lol Neither is Mormonism or Jehovah's witness. While they may mean well and some don't know the difference, they are in fact a cult lol


and mormons catholics and jehovahs witnesses say the same shit about unitarians, baptists, quakers, pentecostals and anglicans. 

if you worship a dead god, youre a death cultist, just like the mithrians, setians, and thuggee. 

fortunately my gods cannot die.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Apr 7, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It is a sin to become intoxicated from any substance in the bible... take it or leave it. But most people just ignore the parts about the bible that they don't like in order to justify their own behaviors. Either way, it is your decision.


Jesus made and drank wine according to the bible. And god said all plants were for our use. Soooo. If you are going by the bible you are misinformed.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 7, 2013)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Jesus made and drank wine according to the bible. And god said all plants were for our use. Soooo. If you are going by the bible you are misinformed.


drinking wine is NOT equivalent to drunkenness, which according to every sect of christianity is in fact sinful. 

yes, even among the catholics.

fortunately Cernunnous is a huge fan of drunkenness, as is Awrnn. 

so im getting fucked up right now, without guilt. 

Problem Christians?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 7, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> The cross is symbolism for Jesus Christ dying on the cross for us.. And whoever said that Jesus Christ was born on winter solstice wanted to get people to support paganism without realizing what they were doing. But I get what you are saying and i respect your opinion. They are trying to make every religion essentially worship one belief, knowingly or subconsciously.


Yes the cross for Christians is the death,and ressurection of Jesus to clense mankind of there sins for those that believe in him.

Yes on the solstice birthday change to bring pagan (country dweller) beliefs into the system in disguise.

I am trying to get people to wake to religion on what it really is,wether one is religious or not.

I believe it to be a delliberate control mechanism by control freaks.

Anyone that wants to know who Jesus really is then please see this vid...Thank you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1ty6-WtH1Q


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 7, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> So all of your opinions on Christianity have been tainted by the false belief of what Christianity truly is. I am a Spirit filled non-denominational christian that believes in the holy trinity and miracles, a true christian if you will.


Then you aren't a Christian lol. If you want a label you should label yourself as a "believer" or "spiritual".


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 7, 2013)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Jesus made and drank wine according to the bible. And god said all plants were for our use. Soooo. If you are going by the bible you are misinformed.


Getting drunk is clearly a sin for Christians. No one is exempt from sin, including Christians who truly believe in the concept of sin. A Christian can't constantly abuse alcohol and keep asking for forgiveness, that isn't how repentance works. Jesus never got drunk when he was human, and he calls on Christians to follow his examples. Jesus turned water into wine, but it was for celebratory purposes. They drank the wine responsibly, and no one got intoxicated off it. Christians are supposed to be examples for everyone else, and getting drunk _or high_ is a bad example for others. 

If you drink one 5 ounce glass of wine, or one 12 ounce glass of beer... without gaining any effects of intoxication or inebriation, if you can stay sober, according to the bible this is ok for you to do. 

Although, i would be weary of cannabis use. Can you take one hit, and keep from getting high? Can you take one hit and stay sober? According to the bible, if you can't then don't do it. If you do, and you keep doing it without exercising repentance and asking for forgiveness as well as discontinuing the behavior you risk eternal damnation for your soul. 

In my opinion... what is the point to drinking alcohol or smoking cannabis if you aren't going to catch a buzz or get high? Regardless, if you are a Christian, according to the bible, if you do and continue to do so... you will burn, there are no exceptions. 

No Christian is exempt from these principles or rules. If you believe you are, and you consider yourself a Christian, be prepared to pay for your sins against Christ as you stand before our lord and savior on the day of your body's death. 

Clearly, you have not even read the whole bible....


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> because those are all bullshit emo anti-christian rebellion based entirely on christian mythology, not real religions.
> 
> black clothes, a pentacle and eyeliner doesnt make a real religion, any more than big hair and tight leather pants makes a real rock band.


It's more than black clothes my friend. Ever hear of astral projection? Spiritual warfare? You must be one of those cant see cant smell kind of guys.. The Dark Side is more active than you know. They worship that shit, they have their own holidays. They do human and animal sacrifices all over the world at the same time on major holidays like winter solstice and spring solstice. Full moons all that shit. Every city has practicing witches that do their rituals, my state has a bunch. They cast spells whether its real or not they do it..


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> and mormons catholics and jehovahs witnesses say the same shit about unitarians, baptists, quakers, pentecostals and anglicans.
> 
> if you worship a dead god, youre a death cultist, just like the mithrians, setians, and thuggee.
> 
> fortunately my gods cannot die.


Who is _your_ god?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 8, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> It's more than black clothes my friend. Ever hear of astral projection? Spiritual warfare? You must be one of those cant see cant smell kind of guys.. The Dark Side is more active than you know. They worship that shit, they have their own holidays. They do human and animal sacrifices all over the world at the same time on major holidays like winter solstice and spring solstice. Full moons all that shit. Every city has practicing witches that do their rituals, my state has a bunch. They cast spells whether its real or not they do it..


More new age religion and conspiracy theories? We've heard this all before bro... it's all getting very boring.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Then you aren't a Christian lol. If you want a label you should label yourself as a "believer" or "spiritual".


Why would i want or need a label?


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> More new age religion and conspiracy theories? We've heard this all before bro... it's all getting very boring.


uhhh look it up. As a matter of fact look it up from their point of view lol You know all this shit about bashing Christianity but you cant research left hand right hand, black and white witches, or look up their rituals..??


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2013)

you ever wonder where all the missing people go in the world? They fucking eat them or rape them, all depends on what day of the month it is


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2013)

You guys think youre so smart. What you know about reiki and holistic medicine? There is a difference from natural healing


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> More new age religion and conspiracy theories? We've heard this all before bro... it's all getting very boring.


...hey strife, I'm going to chime in on this one. There's nothing new age about ritual. I think they'd have to call it a name other than ritual if that were the case lol


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

Life is a ritual.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 8, 2013)

I... there are no words to say. You got me guys. New age astral projection is real, as well as spiritual warfare. Also, chem-trails are real too, Obama is the anti Christ, the new world order kidnaps and rapes people as a ritual and gets rid of the evidence depending on what month it is. Natural healing really works... so forget about those pesky scientists, doctors and antibiotics they are all a scam. 

Also, 1shot1kill... you have already given yourself a label attempting to call yourself a Christian when you don't even fallow what the bible has to say. 

I'm not here to call names, I'm here to show you the facts and give you my opinion. Some people just can't take constructive criticism as well as i can. 

Motha fuckin ritualistic killings in the white house yo... that shit is happening RIGHT NOW! You better believe it. 

/sigh




Read the bible? Aint nobody got time fo that...


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 8, 2013)

*They drank the wine responsibly, and no one got intoxicated off it. Christians are supposed to be examples for everyone else, and getting drunk or high is a bad example for others. 


*


go reread that. The guy expressively states, 

"normally we get the good wine first and the bs wine second after we all drunk. You flipped it on us this time. "

Pretty sure I quoted that verbatim btw.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 8, 2013)

Genesisgrower said:


> *They drank the wine responsibly, and no one got intoxicated off it. Christians are supposed to be examples for everyone else, and getting drunk or high is a bad example for others.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


I'm not entirely sure what you are insinuating from this response, would you be inclined to explain yourself simply please? It would be much appreciated my brotha.


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 8, 2013)

You stated no one was intoxicated, I'm stating the response proves that to be inaccurate. They were plenty happy at this party.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, they were happy, but no one was intoxicated. If you can give me an exact scriptural writing of this instance i would applaud you, but none can be found, not even in genesis.


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 8, 2013)

Tell you what, go drink some wine until you are "happy" then get behind the wheel and go looking for cops. Maybe they can better help you with your intoxication question.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I... there are no words to say. You got me guys. New age astral projection is real, as well as spiritual warfare. Also, chem-trails are real too, Obama is the anti Christ, the new world order kidnaps and rapes people as a ritual and gets rid of the evidence depending on what month it is. Natural healing really works... so forget about those pesky scientists, doctors and antibiotics they are all a scam.
> 
> Also, 1shot1kill... you have already given yourself a label attempting to call yourself a Christian when you don't even fallow what the bible has to say.
> 
> ...


Astral projection for sure, dunno about all that other shit lol except the government ritualistic killings or "reenactments". Im only aware of one and thats Bohemian Grove which is not at all a conspiracy theory. Head honchos of major news channels and political figures have been videotaped talking about Bohemian Grove and they HATE talking about it. They usually dismiss it as silly traditions that are old as the hills and shouldnt be payed attention too, even though they make a reenact called The Cremation of Care, where they pretend to burn a child as a sacrifice... Nope, even though its fake, shouldnt raise an eyebrow at that... Reenactment or real, that shits fucked up.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 9, 2013)

Genesisgrower said:


> Tell you what, go drink some wine until you are "happy" then get behind the wheel and go looking for cops. Maybe they can better help you with your intoxication question.


The fuck is this guy even talking about? Sounds like he is another pretend christian to me... correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 9, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Astral projection for sure, dunno about all that other shit lol except the government ritualistic killings or "reenactments". Im only aware of one and thats Bohemian Grove which is not at all a conspiracy theory. Head honchos of major news channels and political figures have been videotaped talking about Bohemian Grove and they HATE talking about it. They usually dismiss it as silly traditions that are old as the hills and shouldnt be payed attention too, even though they make a reenact called The Cremation of Care, where they pretend to burn a child as a sacrifice... Nope, even though its fake, shouldnt raise an eyebrow at that... Reenactment or real, that shits fucked up.


Astral projection= lucid dream... comon man, thought you would have figured that out by now.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 9, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you are insinuating from this response, would you be inclined to explain yourself simply please? It would be much appreciated my brotha.


In the book of John; someone compliments the wine Jesus makes. The compliment one person at the party gives is essentially what GG paraphrased there. There is a valid point there; that wedding party does condone drinking to the point of at least some intoxication. The rules of intoxication aren't the big issue in the bible though; the rape, forced marriage, and slavery that is condoned; is much more concerning.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 9, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> It's more than black clothes my friend. Ever hear of astral projection? Spiritual warfare? You must be one of those cant see cant smell kind of guys.. The Dark Side is more active than you know. They worship that shit, they have their own holidays. They do human and animal sacrifices all over the world at the same time on major holidays like winter solstice and spring solstice. Full moons all that shit. Every city has practicing witches that do their rituals, my state has a bunch. They cast spells whether its real or not they do it..


the entire satanic "religion" is simply rebellion against christianity and christian dogma. it is not a religion any more that water balloons are Anti-Towels.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 9, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> In the book of John; someone compliments the wine Jesus makes. The compliment one person at the party gives is essentially what GG paraphrased there. There is a valid point there; that wedding party does condone drinking to the point of at least some intoxication. The rules of intoxication aren't the big issue in the bible though; the rape, forced marriage, and slavery that is condoned; is much more concerning.


Can you give me the verse please? Also, just because someone compliments the wine... does not mean that they have become intoxicated off of it. 

There are countless verses from the bible renouncing intoxication as a sin. 

Please, familiarize yourself with your faith if you wish to be a true follower of a certain religion. But like i said before, Christians usually take the parts out of the bible that they like, and ignore the rest, in order to justify their behavior in the eyes of the lord. But the lord sees and knows all, you cannot fool him. 

Thessalonians 5:6-8 - Being sober is the opposite of being drunk and is associated with being alert and watchful.

Peter 1:13-17 - Be sober, gird up the loins of your mind so you can avoid lusts and be obedient and holy. This requires being alert.

Peter 5:8,9 - Be sober so we can be on guard for the devil, resist him, and not be devoured by him. Realizing how dangerous Satan is, we should keep our minds clear so we can recognize his deceit and resist his temptations. 

Corinthians 9:25-27 - Bring our bodies into subjection to our minds, exercising temperance (self-control) like athletes in training, so our bodies will be properly guided by our minds.

Proverbs 4:23 - Keep your heart (mind) with all diligence because it must decide the issues of life. 

Struggling against evil is difficult and dangerous at best, even with the clearest of faculties. That is why God has forbidden intoxication. There are other ways to violate these principles, but drug abuse is surely one way. 

If you consider yourself a Christian, and you get intoxicated in any way... repent, discontinue the behavior, or you are going to hell. This is all in literal reference to what is considered one of the holiest texts in the world, the bible.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 9, 2013)

*< *&#8220;There is something feeble and a little contemptible about a man who cannot face the perils of life without the help of comfortable myths. Almost inevitably some part of him is aware that they are myths and that he believes them only because they are comforting. But he dare not face this thought! Moreover, since he is aware, however dimly, that his opinions are not rational, he becomes furious when they are disputed.&#8221;


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 9, 2013)

Not trying to be flippant but my sr thesis was on the TWO churches in the New Testament, so honestly man it's not that serious when it comes to being right or proving a point to me. 

Secondly, sober means a lot of different things and its context give way to its usage at a particular time. Most of the translations from Greek into English are BEST fit word, since English is such a inconsistent language. 

So you can quote bible verses until you are blue in the face, but if your basis is on a written manuscript (doctored btw) and not based around your logikos, you are not better than the Pharisees that Jesus detested. 

Now you can take what I said above and absorb it, or you can go back to being a rambling wreck. 

&#8220;The weapon of criticism cannot in any case replace the criticism of weapons, material force must be overthrown by material force, but theory too becomes a material force as soon as it grasps weapons. Theory is capable of grasping weapons as soon as its argument becomes ad hommine, and its argument becomes ad hominem as soon as it becomes radical&#8221;


Excerpt From: Marx, Karl. &#8220;Selected Essays.&#8221; iBooks. 
This material may be protected by copyright.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 9, 2013)

God doesn't care what context you personally give the bible, he doesn't care how you subjectively interpret the meanings of the verses. The only thing he cares about is your obedience. The words mean exactly what they say.

If you don't fallow the words of the bible, and instead twist them into your own desired meaning... then you aren't a Christian and shouldn't deem to be labeled as such. /shrug


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 9, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> God doesn't care what context you personally give the bible, he doesn't care how you subjectively interpret the meanings of the verses. The only thing he cares about is your obedience. The words mean exactly what they say.
> 
> If you don't fallow the words of the bible, and instead twist them into your own desired meaning... then you aren't a Christian and shouldn't deem to be labeled as such. /shrug


sadly most do not even get what youre saying. any criticism of their (or any) sect's lack of adherence to any of the established commands laid out in a book they claim is divinely inspired is treated as heresy and apostasy. 

next you will be described as an agent of the devil, or a wicked sinner who wishes others to be damned with him in hell for all eternity... lake of fire... brimstone... burning flesh... torment by demons... anally raped by Satan... etc etc etc...

In Their All-Forgiving God's Beneficent Mercy.


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 9, 2013)

Youre absolutely right. God doesn't care, there wasn't a bible that people carried around. Thats a modern, actually Martin Luther concept. So where did he speak to people, those who were directly in-tuned with him he spoke to their hearts. People he wasn't in tuned with he ignored (plenty of examples of that) and they could only get his attention through sacrifice of some sort. Until... yada yada yada.

Now fast forward, as Simon spoke to the eunuch, do you understand what you are reading. He didnt, and so do so many "CHRISTIANS". Now fast forward again, we have all these different sects of religion, all these denominations. Each saying they are right and everyone else is going to hell, amazing how many Christians are not like Christ.

Heck, you talking about being sober, using the term in the simplest form possible (even Webster gives you I think 5 different ways the term is used), and when I give you the passage you can reference, you too busy in your ideology to even review it and understand it for yourself.

This is where it falls to the more astute individual, to back away from the conversation.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Astral projection= lucid dream... comon man, thought you would have figured that out by now.


Lucid dream = lesser form or astral projection. We had this discussion before, you stopped participating when some dude found a pack of smokes in his house that his mom forgot about (She quit years ago), which I know is not convincing enough. Theres still countless of other stories where people go from a conscious state to an astral state and explore the world and check up on their friends and be correct to the exact detail when describing what their friends were doing. Friends even meet up in the astral world. Shouldnt disregard those stories just because of the negative results you've experienced while lucid dreaming.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 9, 2013)

Genesisgrower said:


> Youre absolutely right. God doesn't care, there wasn't a bible that people carried around. Thats a modern, actually Martin Luther concept. So where did he speak to people, those who were directly in-tuned with him he spoke to their hearts. People he wasn't in tuned with he ignored (plenty of examples of that) and they could only get his attention through sacrifice of some sort. Until... yada yada yada.
> 
> Now fast forward, as Simon spoke to the eunuch, do you understand what you are reading. He didnt, and so do so many "CHRISTIANS". Now fast forward again, we have all these different sects of religion, all these denominations. Each saying they are right and everyone else is going to hell, amazing how many Christians are not like Christ.
> 
> ...


It's your soul... /shrug


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 9, 2013)

Your soul too. Misunderstanding isn't an excuse for not knowing. Your elementary understanding of a basic word such as "sober" has placed you in the middle of a debate & on the wrong side of it.

_a_ *:* sparing in the use of food and drink *:* abstemious 
_b_ *:* not addicted to intoxicating drink 
_c_ *:* not drunk 
2
*:* marked by sedate or gravely or earnestly thoughtful character or demeanor 

3
*:* unhurried, calm 

4
*:* marked by temperance, moderation, or seriousness <a _sober_ candlelight vigil> 

5
*:* subdued in tone or color 

6
*:* showing no excessive or extreme qualities of fancy, emotion, or prejudice 

Yawn....


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 9, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Lucid dream = lesser form or astral projection. We had this discussion before, you stopped participating when some dude found a pack of smokes in his house that his mom forgot about (She quit years ago), which I know is not convincing enough. Theres still countless of other stories where people go from a conscious state to an astral state and explore the world and check up on their friends and be correct to the exact detail when describing what their friends were doing. Friends even meet up in the astral world. Shouldnt disregard those stories just because of the negative results you've experienced while lucid dreaming.


Key word, stories. Though there is nothing i can do to prove to you that these are merely dreams, experiences within the dream realm, within the constructs and boundaries of our mind. Don't get me wrong, i think astral projection is a super neat idea and it would be super awesome if it were true, yet i stand unconvinced... i don't form my opinions on hearsay and others convictions, i must experience it for myself in order to make a judgement. 

I don't put the concept and possibility of astral projection out of my mind, the same as i don't put the concept and possibility of a god or architect out of my mind. The only thing i have ever heard anyone say in defense to having these experiences while i don't, regardless of my attempts to do so, is that they are "special", "gifted", "tuned into the right frequency". As such, why wouldn't we all be able to tap into this so called hidden power? I'm just not doing it right they say. They will make up any excuse they need to. In my opinion, i think they need to feel special, to feel different, they want it so badly they pretend that these experiences are really happening, and attempt to convince others that it can happen too if they try hard enough in order to convince themselves it works even more. 

But you can believe anything if you try hard enough. I remain unconvinced... because i can entertain a thought without forming a belief around it.



Genesisgrower said:


> Your soul too. Misunderstanding isn't an excuse for not knowing. Your elementary understanding of a basic word such as "sober" has placed you in the middle of a debate & on the wrong side of it.


Justify getting intoxicated any way you want. But if you believe in the Christian doctrine, want to be labeled a Christian and you don't want your soul to be damned... i would think twice before getting drunk or high. It's funny how far Christians will go to justify going against the words of the bible in order to fulfill their desires.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 9, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Can you give me the verse please? Also, just because someone compliments the wine... does not mean that they have become intoxicated off of it.
> 
> There are countless verses from the bible renouncing intoxication as a sin.
> 
> ...


It's in john chapter 2. Like I said, he says that the good wine comes out after people have been drinking for a while. It's pretty obviously about drinking when you read it. Either way though, sobriety is generally encouraged in the bible. Just because I acknowledge a fair point on the other side of the fence, doesn't make it "my faith" for the record. I just had to read the bible ALOT as a kid. The whole exercise of Christianity is so full of contradictions and shenanigans it's ridiculous. Compared to the laws about rape (Deut. 22:28-29), selling your daughter into sex-slavery (Exodus 21:7-11), and other horrible acts; I never got around to taking issue with intoxication rules in there. According to the bible, they are supposed to strike you down with a sword for preaching against their god; how many are? It's an exercise in futility sir; you're just going to get the runaround.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 9, 2013)

Genesisgrower said:


> Your soul too. Misunderstanding isn't an excuse for not knowing. Your elementary understanding of a basic word such as "sober" has placed you in the middle of a debate & on the wrong side of it.
> 
> _a_ *:* sparing in the use of food and drink *:* abstemious
> _b_ *:* not addicted to intoxicating drink
> ...


How about slavery? Is that a kind other than what we are familiar with? In the bible, I am permitted to beat my slaves (Provided they don't die immediately.), and I can sell my daughter as a sex slave. What about the laws that say if I rape a woman who is not engaged It's a fine and she is forced to marry me FOREVER; with no recourse for her. Do you also say we misunderstand rape? There's a lot of deeper and more troubling human rights issues there.

To your actual post; you can't be intoxicated and be sober. Even if you ignore the definition that would be "not intoxicated", you can't be intoxicated and be any of the relevant definitions simultaneously.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 9, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It is a sin to become intoxicated from any substance in the bible... take it or leave it. But most people just ignore the parts about the bible that they don't like in order to justify their own behaviors. Either way, it is your decision.


yeah zaehet, that's the old testament. in the new testament we can get away with all kinds of shit. like gay marraige, skipping church except christmas and easter and my favorite one, dine and dash...it actually says that in the bible "dine and dash". i was flabbergasted.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 9, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Lucid dream = lesser form or astral projection. We had this discussion before, you stopped participating when some dude found a pack of smokes in his house that his mom forgot about (She quit years ago), which I know is not convincing enough. Theres still countless of other stories where people go from a conscious state to an astral state and explore the world and check up on their friends and be correct to the exact detail when describing what their friends were doing. Friends even meet up in the astral world. Shouldnt disregard those stories just because of the negative results you've experienced while lucid dreaming.


"Lucid Dreaming" is what we used to call "Imagination Land" or "Daydreams" or "Fantasy". 

theres countless STORIES about a lot of things. 

that doesnt mean Hobbits are real, or that luke skywalker really existed long long ago in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 9, 2013)

Genesisgrower said:


> Your soul too. Misunderstanding isn't an excuse for not knowing. Your elementary understanding of a basic word such as "sober" has placed you in the middle of a debate & on the wrong side of it.
> 
> _a_ *:* sparing in the use of food and drink *:* abstemious
> _b_ *:* not addicted to intoxicating drink
> ...


funny... i was "sober" in the sense that i didnt not drink liquor, nor did i smoke tobacco, nor did i partake of wine, nor did i indulge in recreational pharmaceuticals, nor did i engage in the smoking of "Marijuanas". 

i was also a surprisingly devout christian, of the mormon persuasion, though few who know me today would believe it. 

then i met a red haired girl who stole my heart and introduced me to all the "sins" i had been avoiding based upon the claims of persons who spoke not at all different from yourself. 
always with the condescending attitude, and a "Thou be not as learned as myself!" exhortation to accept your pronouncements or burn in a lake of fire. 

now i wish i had broken away from the dogmatic religions of the phariseees long before. 

if you wish to stay in chains to a book crafted entirely of bullshit, then do feel free to embrace the bible. but proclaiming your way to be the ONLY way is not just insulting, but ridiculous. 

the way you describe is not the only way to salvation, enlightenment, heaven, or whatever you wish to believe, I suspect it's not even *A* way to anything but a self-righteous attitude and a TV ministry.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Key word, stories. Though there is nothing i can do to prove to you that these are merely dreams, experiences within the dream realm, within the constructs and boundaries of our mind. Don't get me wrong, i think astral projection is a super neat idea and it would be super awesome if it were true, yet i stand unconvinced... i don't form my opinions on hearsay and others convictions, i must experience it for myself in order to make a judgement.
> 
> I don't put the concept and possibility of astral projection out of my mind, the same as i don't put the concept and possibility of a god or architect out of my mind. The only thing i have ever heard anyone say in defense to having these experiences while i don't, regardless of my attempts to do so, is that they are "special", "gifted", "tuned into the right frequency". As such, why wouldn't we all be able to tap into this so called hidden power? I'm just not doing it right they say. They will make up any excuse they need to. In my opinion, i think they need to feel special, to feel different, they want it so badly they pretend that these experiences are really happening, and attempt to convince others that it can happen too if they try hard enough in order to convince themselves it works even more.
> 
> ...


Thats not the vibe I get from astral travelers. We all do indeed have the capability to astral project, but just like lucid dreaming, you need a certain mindset to go beyond lucid dreaming and into the astral world that you have much less control in. Also, if you were right about them wanting to be special and different then I dont think astral projection would work for them. Wanting to feel special is all ego, shallow shit, you're stripped of ego in the astral world, much like DMT trips I've heard. Do you not feel special when you express your opinion about self honesty regarding gods and the afterlife? I remember you praising Pad like you two were kings among peasants. I've read that somethings not right at all in your dreams recently and you feel helpless. Perhaps you gotta re-evaluate what you think is wrong and what you think is right.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 10, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Thats not the vibe I get from astral travelers. We all do indeed have the capability to astral project, but just like lucid dreaming, you need a certain mindset to go beyond lucid dreaming and into the astral world that you have much less control in. Also, if you were right about them wanting to be special and different then I dont think astral projection would work for them. Wanting to feel special is all ego, shallow shit, you're stripped of ego in the astral world, much like DMT trips I've heard. Do you not feel special when you express your opinion about self honesty regarding gods and the afterlife? I remember you praising Pad like you two were kings among peasants. I've read that somethings not right at all in your dreams recently and you feel helpless. Perhaps you gotta re-evaluate what you think is wrong and what you think is right.


I think, it only works because they think it does. It only works because they want it to work... which results in pretending it does in order to feel special, or unique. Everyone wants to be special, to be accepted, for some people in spiritual or supernatural sects this is one of the scape goats, as well as a common denominator in their way of thinking. 

DMT trips? Have you met the machine elves (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_elf)... have you felt what it feels like to be a bubble inside of yourself? Have you felt what it feels like to attempt to give meaning to something that you will never be able to understand no matter how hard you try, no matter what your desires are? Have you ever had an awakening, or enlightenment that you experienced... afterword you attempted to define it, only to realize that whatever you define the experience as, will be your own personal interpretation of it, rather than what it really was... an unknowable and unexplainable experience? As you finally realize it is a futile attempt to define the experience, the only way to be honest is to accept the experience as it is; unknowable, undefinable... and unexplainable. 

You can define whatever experiences you have as whatever the hell you want them to be... but the reality of the situation is, that just because you subjectively give meaning to an experience... does not make your idea the right one, because your idea may be wrong. Most people don't understand this, most others refuse to. Most people give their own definition and subjective interpretation to their spiritual experiences their own merit, rather than give them the credit they deserve. 

Say you know what the fuck reality is? Say you know what happens when you die? You are a liar, regardless of what you may think, you know no more than anyone else in this world... and that is one of the most terrifying aspects of reality anyone can ever accept... most do not. 

I am one of the most humble people in existence, for i understand that i do not have the privilege of certainty in this existence. I am no more special than any other human on this planet, than any other animal, or plant. I applaud those who can face their fears, and still find the courage to live life happily without the support of comforting fairy tales and pretend certainties. Pad, among a few others on the SSP forums i can empathize with on a certain level, and yes i do praise their courage in the face of the absurd (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absurdism). But that doesn't make anyone of us more special than any other. 

We are all different, and we all give meaning and purpose to our lives the best way we can. We all want to be happy, and we all do our best to live life in a way where we experience the least amount of suffering and pain. Some need pretend ideas, some stick to the reality of uncertainty... which is hard, but no better or worse than those who stick to fantasy. I am no judge, but i do encourage people to face the absurdity of existence with courage, and a do applaud those who do and can still find and create happiness in their lives.

There is this uncanny and unstoppable feeling of freedom in doing so... it's like, our destiny is ours to mold and create, and we must take responsibility for each decision we make, no matter how small or inconsequential they may appear...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 10, 2013)

So astral travelers so desperately want an experience to happen that they get positive and consistent results out of chasing a fantasy so passionately? How do they get these positive and consistent results? I think its ignorant and stubborn to think that all these people are gullible spiritual airheads. I think you should treat it like ghosts. Theres obviously something going on, be it spirits or a quantum glitch in parallel universes. I think you find any spiritual explanation silly and you immediately disregard them because of your opinionated philosophy of people not knowing. 

Like it or not, Z, your opinion of no one, in the history of man kind, knowing if theres such things as gods or an afterlife is just that, an OPINION. You dont seem humble at all when you try to force your opinion onto others as if its an absolute truth. Labeling yourself as a brave intellectual warrior of a universe of scientific unknowns while looking down upon the supposedly cowardly dreamers that grasp at the things that science cannot teach them. That doesnt sound humble to me. I imagine a Scrooge like man with a disgusted face every time you do your rant about self honesty and not knowing. What if me and all these millions of people really have experienced what we've said we've experienced consistently? You're gunna try and say that we're wrong? Get over yourself man. I view you as a Priest that is against freedom of thought. The collective of your subjective experiences have brought you to your OWN conclusion, a subjective conclusion. Im gunna keep giving you the same reply, that you dont know Z, you dont. You dont know if its possible to know about the afterlife or god, quit claiming that its impossible. I've heard other skeptics on here say that they dont know if its possible to know about the afterlife or god, are they wrong when they say that? Why is it so hard for you to admit that? You need to take your philosophy of "not knowing" to the next level man, then you will be humble. You wont feel the need to call people cowards, not the ones that are harmless at least. 

Right now I know you're feeling the same feeling that religious people get when you pester them about their hateful beliefs, and Im feeling the same satisfaction as you do when exposing the flaws in peoples beliefs. I think we both know where we stand on your opinionated philosophy of not knowing, but if you try and force feed your opinion like its fact then you're gunna keep getting this reply and every "coward" you preach to will remain a coward.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 10, 2013)

I am not saying you are certainly wrong about astral projection, i am trying to help you understand that your eagerness to be certain that it is real only depicts your desperation that it be certainly true. I don't remember calling anyone a coward. I merely stated that i think some people live their lives more courageously than others. I'm not here to convince anyone of anything. I love thinking, i love writing and i love sharing my opinion. I tried to explain to you that i don't see myself any higher or lower than anyone else, more courageous in thought maybe, but no more special or unique... and i am not insinuating anyone else is a coward, like i've explained before... we all give meaning and purpose to our lives the best way we can whether it be unseen forces, or our children, family and friends. We all want to be happy, and we all do our best to live life in a way where we experience the least amount of fear, suffering and pain. We all do our best to understand what is going on right now, there is no "right or wrong" path. All i ask for people to do, for those who would be a real seeker of truth, to at least once in their life they doubt, as far as possible, all things.

How can we trust our minds if we can't even figure out whether or not this reality is a dream or not? When anyone becomes solidly certain of anything supernatural or metaphysical, it only depicts their desperation that it be true. If it was true, and it is a part of whatever this reality is... then it should be easy to show me. I'm not saying you are wrong, but that your certainty that it is true gives you away.

It should be easy, if millions are astral projecting, for at least one master to come visit me sometime and tell me what i say at a certain time of the day right?

Here, now you'll have my grumpy old face to put behind all of my thread replies.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 10, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I am not saying you are certainly wrong about astral projection, i am trying to help you understand that your eagerness to be certain that it is real only depicts your desperation that it be certainly true. I don't remember calling anyone a coward. I merely stated that i think some people live their lives more courageously than others. I'm not here to convince anyone of anything. I love thinking, i love writing and i love sharing my opinion. I tried to explain to you that i don't see myself any higher or lower than anyone else, more courageous in thought maybe, but no more special or unique... and i am not insinuating anyone else is a coward, like i've explained before... we all give meaning and purpose to our lives the best way we can whether it be unseen forces, or our children, family and friends. We all want to be happy, and we all do our best to live life in a way where we experience the least amount of fear, suffering and pain. We all do our best to understand what is going on right now, there is no "right or wrong" path. All i ask for people to do, for those who would be a real seeker of truth, to at least once in their life they doubt, as far as possible, all things.
> 
> How can we trust our minds if we can't even figure out whether or not this reality is a dream or not? When anyone becomes solidly certain of anything supernatural or metaphysical, it only depicts their desperation that it be true. If it was true, and it is a part of whatever this reality is... then it should be easy to show me. I'm not saying you are wrong, but that your certainty that it is true gives you away.
> 
> ...


Challenge Accepted!

i declare, that when you were last sitting in a dope circle, after your hit, but before passing the doobie, you said, to the stoner on your left, and i quote, 

"...'Ere!"

ok, now wheres my prize? 

I Canz Be Warrior of Lights nao?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Apr 10, 2013)

OK, this seems like an amusing conversation. I'm going to have to catch up on all the posts. Hope you don't mind an observer.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 10, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> OK, this seems like an amusing conversation. I'm going to have to catch up on all the posts. Hope you don't mind an observer.


Great, now you've altered the outcome.

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 10, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I am not saying you are certainly wrong about astral projection, i am trying to help you understand that your eagerness to be certain that it is real only depicts your desperation that it be certainly true. I don't remember calling anyone a coward. I merely stated that i think some people live their lives more courageously than others. I'm not here to convince anyone of anything. I love thinking, i love writing and i love sharing my opinion. I tried to explain to you that i don't see myself any higher or lower than anyone else, more courageous in thought maybe, but no more special or unique... and i am not insinuating anyone else is a coward, like i've explained before... we all give meaning and purpose to our lives the best way we can whether it be unseen forces, or our children, family and friends. We all want to be happy, and we all do our best to live life in a way where we experience the least amount of fear, suffering and pain. We all do our best to understand what is going on right now, there is no "right or wrong" path. All i ask for people to do, for those who would be a real seeker of truth, to at least once in their life they doubt, as far as possible, all things.
> 
> How can we trust our minds if we can't even figure out whether or not this reality is a dream or not? When anyone becomes solidly certain of anything supernatural or metaphysical, it only depicts their desperation that it be true. If it was true, and it is a part of whatever this reality is... then it should be easy to show me. I'm not saying you are wrong, but that your certainty that it is true gives you away.
> 
> ...


I understand that this all could be a simulation or someones dream and the afterlife is just the next level of that simulation or a dream within a dream, but how does that make these experiences any less real? This reality is all that we have so might as well take what we can get from it. 

With all the quotes and rants you posted about not knowing, the word "cowardly" was indeed mentioned more than a few times be it by you or one of the people you idolize, along with a few other words of that nature. 

For us gnostic-theists to try to admit that there might not be anything metaphysical is like you trying to admit that you might be wrong about it being impossible to know anything metaphysical. Those are our core beliefs, you refuse to doubt one of your core beliefs (it being impossible to know anything metaphysical) and I refuse to doubt the metaphysical side of reality. The only gnostic-theists I see getting moved by your rants of not knowing are the ones that should be too smart for textbook religion anyways. Us gnostic-theists that have done some exploring stand firm in our beliefs. Based on what we've researched and experienced, I think we would be lying to ourselves if we doubted those core beliefs about "god" and the afterlife. 

Also, sexy plants.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 10, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> For us gnostic-theists to try to admit that there might not be anything metaphysical is like you trying to admit that you might be wrong about it being impossible to know anything metaphysical.


The thing is bro, i have enough courage to know and accept that i might be wrong. Where as you refuse to accept the possibility that your thoughts or ideas may be wrong. If someone were to show me a miracle, if god were to grant me the power of flight, if i saw time reverse itself and watch a dead animal come back to life. If someone were to astral project on me and tell me exactly what i was doing a certain time of the day. If i were to see a ghost and speak with one. I could keep this list going and going. 

These are all possibilities. But none of them have happened to me, so i remain unconvinced and i suspend my judgement until something happens to sway me in one way or another. 

I need more than an experience within a dream. I need more than the hearsay from someone else's experience. I need more than a coincidental occurrence. I need more because i accept the fallibility of my mind, and it's tendency to fool itself when my emotions take control whether it be fear, hope or love. 

You shouldn't have to stand up for your beliefs, you should believe something because it's true... not because you want it to be, or think it is or feel it is. 

Also, i didn't call anyone a coward, you insinuated that yourself. As time passes, i refine the way i speak to people, as i grow older i become more passionate and empathetic... it may have been something i have said in the past, but not in this thread.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 10, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> The thing is bro, i have enough courage to know and accept that i might be wrong. Where as you refuse to accept the possibility that your thoughts or ideas may be wrong. If someone were to show me a miracle, if god were to grant me the power of flight, if i saw time reverse itself and watch a dead animal come back to life. If someone were to astral project on me and tell me exactly what i was doing a certain time of the day. If i were to see a ghost and speak with one. I could keep this list going and going.
> 
> These are all possibilities. But none of them have happened to me, so i remain unconvinced and i suspend my judgement until something happens to sway me in one way or another.
> 
> ...


mehj. in all fairness i gotta side with the other guys on this one...



Zaehet Strife said:


> *< *&#8220;There is something feeble and a little contemptible about a man who cannot face the perils of life without the help of comfortable myths. Almost inevitably some part of him is aware that they are myths and that he believes them only because they are comforting. But he dare not face this thought! Moreover, since he is aware, however dimly, that his opinions are not rational, he becomes furious when they are disputed.&#8221;


when you dip all the way down to "contemptible" thats pretty harsh, and "cannnot face the perils of life" would give the strong impression of calling somebody a coward. 

i gotta say this wasnt quite a foul, , but you did sweep the leg a little. i would give you a warning, and next time take a point away. 

alright. back to your positions... 


LET THE KUMITE' RESUME!!!!!!


[video=youtube;btPJPFnesV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah... intellectual integrity. It brightens this very dreary day.

Also, LMFAO at your recent comment Dr. Kynes.

Does this make me Schrodinger or the Cat? Like Heisenberg... I'm uncertain.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 10, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Ah... intellectual integrity. It brightens this very dreary day.
> 
> Also, LMFAO at your recent comment Dr. Kynes.


dont even start frontin son. 

you just love Eye Of The Tiger. 

you're fooling no-one. 

we all love this song. it's what happens when your testicles descend.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> dont even start frontin son.
> 
> you just love Eye Of The Tiger.
> 
> ...


Shhiiitt, I was lovin' that song when my sack was young and tight with only a peppering of pubes. Youngins


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Apr 10, 2013)

That's why I like you guys. You know how to make me laugh AND feel a little violated... all at the same time!


(p.s. you've only been on here a year and you already have over 5,000 posts?! You must have a lot to say, lol. 
Regardless, posting that much in a year deserves a . That's like 15 posts a day!!!)


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> dont even start frontin son.
> 
> you just love Eye Of The Tiger.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie. I spent the last 4:11 rocking out. Just listening to this song is known to make you slightly manlier. It's the musical equivalent of a John Wayne western.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok... back on topic!


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 10, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> That's why I like you guys. You know how to make me laugh AND feel a little violated... all at the same time!
> 
> 
> (p.s. you've only been on here a year and you already have over 5,000 posts?! You must have a lot to say, lol.
> Regardless, posting that much in a year deserves a . That's like 15 posts a day!!!)


insomnia and a part time job will give you a lot of time to kill. 

especially between harvests. it's not like i can exhort my plants to grow faster. 

now if i had a magic prayer hankie....


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Apr 10, 2013)

OK OK. I have to admit. I had a magic prayer hankie once, lol. Benny Hinn was supposed to have prayed over it. I used to be so gullible. 
Luckily I searched for the truth and found it. It's sometimes scary, but if you are dedicated to it... you'll eventually be ok with it. 
Zaehet knows I like to use metaphors sometimes... here is my metaphor for people that insincerely "seek the truth" and wind up accidently finding it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFrw3NnoSuM

lol, or maybe it's like the people that only see a little bit or understand a little bit of evolution etc and try to get it to go away. Idk


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 10, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> OK OK. I have to admit. I had a magic prayer hankie once, lol. Benny Hinn was supposed to have prayed over it. I used to be so gullible.
> Luckily I searched for the truth and found it. It's sometimes scary, but if you are dedicated to it... you'll eventually be ok with it.
> Zaehet knows I like to use metaphors sometimes... here is my metaphor for people that insincerely "seek the truth" and wind up accidently finding it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFrw3NnoSuM
> ...


aww man, Benny Hinn. for a second i though that said Benny Hill and i was pumped.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> when you dip all the way down to "contemptible" thats pretty harsh, and "cannnot face the perils of life" would give the strong impression of calling somebody a coward.


As i had quotations around the quote, it was old Russell's words, not mine. I just thought it held relevance to the conversation at hand. 

I do apologize if it sounded like i was calling someone a coward for believing in supernatural and metaphysical ideas.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 11, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> OK OK. I have to admit. I had a magic prayer hankie once, lol. Benny Hinn was supposed to have prayed over it. I used to be so gullible.
> Luckily I searched for the truth and found it. It's sometimes scary, but if you are dedicated to it... you'll eventually be ok with it.
> Zaehet knows I like to use metaphors sometimes... here is my metaphor for people that insincerely "seek the truth" and wind up accidently finding it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFrw3NnoSuM
> ...


LOL!!!!! AWE....Just like people...HA! HA!


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 11, 2013)

You know, people believed lightening was supernatural and metaphysical for a long time. Most things do take the realm of supernaturalism until they become natural (meaning we understand it).

I mean, take Nikola Telsa away, half of the world probably don't have power or lights. Excuse me, I said prolly. I mean we DONT have either.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 11, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> As i had quotations around the quote, it was old Russell's words, not mine. I just thought it held relevance to the conversation at hand.
> 
> I do apologize if it sounded like i was calling someone a coward for believing in supernatural and metaphysical ideas.


the quotes didnt show up bro. there was a "<" which distracted. i didnt figure out it was a quote till some time later, and i didnt know who it were from. certain REALLY high persons might easily assume you was throwing down the gauntlet... 

*"Blue Wizard Needs Food Badly"* ~Gauntlet


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 11, 2013)

Genesisgrower said:


> You know, people believed lightening was supernatural and metaphysical for a long time. Most things do take the realm of supernaturalism until they become natural (meaning we understand it).
> 
> I mean, take Nikola Telsa away, half of the world probably don't have power or lights. Excuse me, I said prolly. I mean we DONT have either.


and the ancient eiru thought swans WERE ACTUALLY STORMS, taking a break from fucking your shit up. they even had a taboo against pissing off a swan, since they would turn back into a hurricane and fuck your shit up even harder. 

but those storms/swans were not "supernatural" they were just as much part of their natural world as the mists off the sea from Mannanan Mac Lir's magic cloak, the aurura borealis, which was the shimmering glow of Ard Rhionne's palace far to the north, the turning of the seasons under the direct management of a many made entirely of various foliage and leaves and the mysterious heat, smoke and fire which rises from the ground here and there which are OBVIOUSLY the chimneys of the forges in Glashtin, the big ass industrial park in the underworld.

they did not seperate their world into "explicable", "time to make shit up" and "who the fuck knows!" it was all just believed to operate as they were told by their grandfathers, and THEIR grandfathers and so on. they didnt need categories, it was all under the heading of The Way Things Are. Much in the way modern science doesnt need three categories. there's no "Explained" "Not Yet Explained" and "Dont Even Bother" category, everything is a theory subject to disproving, at any time with almost no notice. 


theres science. it includes everything. if something appears to be inexplicabnle, then it will ecventually be explained and it will most likely not have anything to do with swans being storms on vacation... 

if you wish to believe in a myth, then do so, i sure as fuck do, but trying to convince others that your myth is fact is a fools errand. 

further, if we used tesla's ideas, we would all get free electricity and a giant fat electicity tax regardless of useage. plus we would all be riddled with cancers, radios wouldnt work, and computers would never have been developed.


----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 11, 2013)

I am.. I started a thread about similar concept, using pot as part of your prayer life, which I do regularly. Its amazing the opinions you get from people.

Everyone is more than welcome to have an opinion. I have one & mine's as valid as yours


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> if you wish to believe in a myth, then do so, i sure as fuck do, but trying to convince others that your myth is fact is a fools errand.
> 
> further, if we used tesla's ideas, we would all get free electricity and a giant fat electicity tax regardless of useage. plus we would all be riddled with cancers, radios wouldnt work, and computers would never have been developed.


When you counter my points you tend to use a "all or nothing" assumption and that is hindering your ability to garner any fair points I may make. I tend to speak on a "what I know, and what I dont know but what if" basis. Meaning I give facts, then I remove myself own person opinion from the fact and leave it to stand on its own.

Take my quote you took interest in. My first part was fact. The second sentence was a "what if". Then in the second part I stated an opinion (used probably) and then I enforced my opinion with a fact (unless anyone else discovered A/C that I am aware of).

So my myth of, things are normally supernatural until we realize that they are natural, is an opinion. However it is an opinion that I have based in hundreds of years of human history. So better yet my opinion if formulated properly could be seen as a theory. Im sure if you were in ancient Rome and told someone its a material called "plastic" that would house a battery, and be able to project your voice into someone else ear, thousands of miles away, you'd probably been seen as crazy.

Yet, we have pretty much discover cell phones, tv, automobiles, submarines, airplanes, and nuclear explosions (I refuse to call our crude attempt at nuclear power, energy) in that LAST 100 years. Honestly, we have evolotutely leaped in our lifetimes as humans.

So it's my humble opinion that their is no super natural, only natural. Now if you want me to go any further unless youre gonna have to give me some sort of class credit.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Apr 11, 2013)

We ARE already riddled with cancers and it would be nice not to have radios and computers. Hopefully phones wouldn't work either.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 11, 2013)

Genesisgrower said:


> When you counter my points you tend to use a "all or nothing" assumption and that is hindering your ability to garner any fair points I may make. I tend to speak on a "what I know, and what I dont know but what if" basis. Meaning I give facts, then I remove myself own person opinion from the fact and leave it to stand on its own.
> 
> Take my quote you took interest in. My first part was fact. The second sentence was a "what if". Then in the second part I stated an opinion (used probably) and then I enforced my opinion with a fact (unless anyone else discovered A/C that I am aware of).
> 
> ...


uhh number one, tesla was all about Direct Current, not Alternating Current. Edison was the proponent of Alternating Current. 

secondly, tesla's main proposal was not Direct Current either, his Big Idea was to "broadcast electricity" over radio waves, which means intense electromagnetic fields EVERYWHERE and induction coils to gather that radiation and convert it back into Direct Current... 

thirdly, as i attempted to explain, but you obviously didnt get, ancient myths are not a supernatural explanation, they are an incorrect explanation based on "supernatual" thinking. the adherents of course do not believe that their ideas are "supernatural" at all, they think that is simply "How Thing Are". this is faulty thinking and faulty logic, but not the deliberate obtuseness of modern somewhat educated (hopefully) western thinkers who deliberately and obtusely insist that the earth is six thousand years old, and that evolution is a trick of the devil to test their faith. 

fourthly, if one CHOOSES to accept things which are by their very nature unprovable, entirely subjective and easily just the fabrication of the mind, by wishful thinking or a desperate need to believe, then one is engaging in deliberate self delusion, or they are being deliberately belligerent and daring anyone to say nay. (which is easy to spot when phrases like "there is no god but god, and mohammed is his prophet" pop up) these sorts of challenges are just an attempt to start shit, just before the provocateur cries racism, or bigotry and plays the victim. 

Fifthly, if you cannot accept that your myths (and mine) are MYTHS and thus part of our social and cultural background but NOT the solution to the worlds problems, then you are one of the world's problems.

*Edit:* it has been brought to my attenction that i have edison and tesla revereds regarding Alternating and Direct current. 

Edison was the DC Dingleberry, while Tesla was all about AC in his insane plot to reduce the human race to sterility by bathing us in his massive radiation fields. 
i have no excuse for my error, and throw myself on the mercy of the collective. 
plus i am pretty high right now, but my cat says that's just a bullshit justification, and i should take it like a man. 

my cat's a dick.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 11, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> We ARE already riddled with cancers and it would be nice not to have radios and computers. Hopefully phones wouldn't work either.


i applaud your Luddism, and I for one welcome our new Amish Overlords.


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> uhh number one, tesla was all about Direct Current, not Alternating Current. Edison was the proponent of Alternating Current.


You know the good thing about being wrong? Is that you never ever have to be wrong again.

Edison carried out a campaign to discourage the use[SUP][26][/SUP] of alternating current, including spreading disinformation on fatal AC accidents, publicly killing animals, and lobbying against the use of AC in state legislatures


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 12, 2013)

Genesisgrower said:


> You know the good thing about being wrong? Is that you never ever have to be wrong again.
> 
> Edison carried out a campaign to discourage the use[SUP][26][/SUP] of alternating current, including spreading disinformation on fatal AC accidents, publicly killing animals, and lobbying against the use of AC in state legislatures


already noted and corrected. the classy thing would have been to let it go at that. 

i note that theres no snappy comeback to the remainder. 

targeting one technical error which has already been corrected does not invalidate the meat of the argument. at best it is a distraction.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> i applaud your Luddism, and I for one welcome our new Amish Overlords.


And with all that electricity we aren't using on other stuff...

Miracle heaters for all!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 12, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> You know what i hate more than anything, as an Atheist, i have read the bible front to back multiple times... and 99% of every Christian i have ever met has never read the entire thing, or lies about reading the entire thing, which is sin in itself.
> 
> Please, familiarize yourself with your faith if you wish to be a true follower of a certain religion. But like i said before, Christians usually take the parts out of the bible that they like, and ignore the rest, in order to justify their behavior in the eyes of the lord.
> 
> ...


Please respond K


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 12, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> And with all that electricity we aren't using on other stuff...
> 
> Miracle heaters for all!
> View attachment 2612337


They just make the wood shell.

There is a sect called "Mennonites" I believe the name is,that use electricity.

I could be wrong on the name,but I have been over there houses with full electric,and rigged turn signals on there horse drawn buggies....LOL

True story........


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 12, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Please respond K


Hey Bear...You can end the debate just by visiting the top link of my signature.


----------



## kushhound187 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am a jew. i have tattoos, a no no, and i smoke weed(a grey area in judaism ), just becaause i have tattoos and smoke weed dosent make my belief any less valid, or make me less off a jew. and personally, i feel that ganja makes god more accessable to us. why the hell would he want to hear from a bunch of sniveling whiners when hes given us such a thing as ganja, to make us happy, and pain free. im sure cannabis was in the garden of eden, where else would it have come from? im sure if he has to listen to us, he would rather hear us happy, and enjoying everything he has given us. 

and as far as marijuana and christians, that was something the started after the 30s. they demonized it. they also led many to believe marijuana made mexicans fierce and dangerous, and used the predjudice against black folks and claimed ig made black men rape whit woman. now that is just dumb, as nobody gets like that off weed. its all just racism at its finest. ignorance. remember, before the 30s, cannabis was a widly used medicine, and textile. and is one of the 50 essential herbs in chinese medecine. all this religous invovement in cannabis is just another misinformation campain to mislead. Started to keep cannabis, and all who serve her in shackles and chains.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 12, 2013)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Hey Bear...You can end the debate just by visiting the top link of my signature.


I reviewed the page and I am familiar with the info you have posted on there.....I just couldnt resist asking Zaehet Strife how he/she justifies everything they say but yet contradict everything they supposedly believe.....soooo...How does that work????? LOL.....ya...i guess its pointless to go down this rabbit hole!!


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 12, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I reviewed the page and I am familiar with the info you have posted on there.....I just couldnt resist asking Zaehet Strife how he/she justifies everything they say but yet contradict everything they supposedly believe.....soooo...How does that work????? LOL.....ya...i guess its pointless to go down this rabbit hole!!


LOL!!! Yes... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTUAj00pSZY

My point is that it is all made up anyway.

Just take alcohol/cannabis in moderation,and if you think something is harder is needed then seek proffesional help.


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> already noted and corrected. the classy thing would have been to let it go at that.
> 
> i note that theres no snappy comeback to the remainder.
> 
> targeting one technical error which has already been corrected does not invalidate the meat of the argument. at best it is a distraction.


No snappy comeback to the remainder cause you're an ideologue.


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> already noted and corrected. the classy thing would have been to let it go at that.
> 
> i note that theres no snappy comeback to the remainder.
> 
> targeting one technical error which has already been corrected does not invalidate the meat of the argument. at best it is a distraction.


But here you go, you could have accused me of a red herring at that point. You didn't. Snappy comeback complete. Seriously man, I hold no ill will. I haven't smoked in three weeks. It's wearing on me.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 12, 2013)

Dalek Supreme said:


> They just make the wood shell.
> 
> There is a sect called "Mennonites" I believe the name is,that use electricity.
> 
> ...


I know they only make the shell. The misleading marketing has always amused me though.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 13, 2013)

Genesisgrower said:


> No snappy comeback to the remainder cause you're an ideologue.


i am not an ideologue, i am open to many ideas, but those already proven to be BULLSHIT get short shrift from me, and christianity/judaism/islam are one of those thing already proven to be BULLSHIT. 

ideologues believe something and insist everyone else believe it too, that would be YOU, not me.

i keep my beliefs to myself mostly, but you cant even keep your bullshit pseudocristian bullshit out of your login ID 

your "i dare you to say something about christians' attitude is palpable, and like most christians, you are either a major hypocrite, or you simply dont see the glaring errors ommissions and falsehoods in your beliefs. 

those who embrace the kind of christianity you have professed, ie: based primarily on apologetics and word-lawyering their magic book into any meaning desired, are usually assholes who want to belong, and run with the pack claiming to be christian for the social benefits, but in fact rejecting all the rules that makes being a christian more than just saying you are one. 

in other words, a televangelist.


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> i am not an ideologue, i am open to many ideas, but those already proven to be BULLSHIT get short shrift from me, and christianity/judaism/islam are one of those thing already proven to be BULLSHIT.
> 
> ideologues believe something and insist everyone else believe it too, that would be YOU, not me.
> 
> ...



Geez you stupid. 

Ideologue doesn't mean you're not open to ideas, it's means you're u compromising in your beliefs. 

_An adherent of an ideology, esp. one who is uncompromising and dogmatic: "_

*and dogmatic

*_Inclined to lay down principles as *incontrovertibly* true: "he gives his opinion without trying to be dogmatic"._

_ www.thefreedictionary.com/incontrovertibly__in·con·tro·vert·i·ble ( n-k n tr -vûr t -b l, n k n-). adj. Impossible to dispute; unquestionable
_
see, that's my point. You speak as if every word you say is true, even when you are wrong. That's makes it impossible to have a conversation. So when I called you an idealouge, I wasn't saying that you are just an slave to an ideology, I was saying you're uncompromising in your beliefs, with principles you believe to be factually true, and you've never even taken the time to question your own beliefs because to you they are facts. 

See, just calling you an idealouge was way easier. 

^ all that. I'm pretty sure you missed the point so I basically added that for everyone else to read. 

Back to you and your factual opinions that you are wrong about again (similar to the whole Telsa fiasco you subjugated yourself too).

genesis is more than just a book in the Judaic tradition dumbass (excuse me for the name calling everyone but I'm being provoked). 

_Genesis | Easy to understand definition of genesis by Your Dictionary_
_www.yourdictionary.com  Dictionary Definitions_
_An example of a genesis is when a project starts. _


Im sure even you can understand that now, my name means, the beginning of a new project. Why else would someone who's never been on this board now suddenly be on this board at the end of winter months?


First thing you thought, is that in my assumed Christian beliefs I have (lol btw), that I'd find the book of Genesis to base my faith on. Lol. And name myself after that book. 

If I called myself ProgressiveGrower would you assume I was an weed insurance salesman? 

Man, please stop. I can only laugh at you so much before it becomes rude.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

The Growery said:


> And if so, how do you justify it since according to Christians marijuana is a temptation from the Devil.


I'm sorry, I mean no offense to this what so ever, but I like to believe that JC smoked herb himself, I gaurantee he did, a Christian chick once slapped the hell out of me bc I said this LMAO


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 14, 2013)

I am a Christian I haven't read the bible from cover to cover and I don't go to church, and I do smoke weed along doing other things that would probably count as sinning, but that doesn't alter my faith or make it any the less strong. I know what I believe I don't need to tell everyone or pretend I have read the bible, I am happy with my faith it keeps me feeling safe and unafraid of death, I am far from perfect and I will admit it and I think it is better to be like me than be a vicar or priest who hides behind their religion and abuses little children. Most people are sinners we have no choice sometimes in this world, but just because you sin doesn't mean you don't believe you may not follow your religion to the book but faith is faith and if you have it you are halfway their.


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 14, 2013)

Sooo...Is what one believes more important than how one behaves???


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 14, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> Sooo...Is what one believes more important than how one behaves???


 Well it depends but overall yes I think so, just because you don't go round preaching doesn't mean you don't believe, and look how the muslims behave terrorising people for what they believe i'm sure what ever their religion involves doesn't include killing innocent people but they still do it. I don't profess to know anything about religion other than what ive been taught by my mother and schooling about god and Christianity some people take their beliefs to the extreme others hide behind it to engage in evil acts and some such as I choose to believe and worship privately in my own way. In my life I have sinned and still do but on judgement day I will answer to them, until then I will carry on believing in what I believe and doing what I do, I don't believe smoking weed is a sin taking a life is a sin and I haven't done that yet, but hey theirs still time


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 14, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Well it depends but overall yes I think so, just because you don't go round preaching doesn't mean you don't believe, and look how the muslims behave terrorising people for what they believe i'm sure what ever their religion involves doesn't include killing innocent people but they still do it. I don't profess to know anything about religion other than what ive been taught by my mother and schooling about god and Christianity some people take their beliefs to the extreme others hide behind it to engage in evil acts and some such as I choose to believe and worship privately in my own way. In my life I have sinned and still do but on judgement day I will answer to them, until then I will carry on believing in what I believe and doing what I do, I don't believe smoking weed is a sin taking a life is a sin and I haven't done that yet, but hey theirs still time


Sooo...Muslims terrorize and some Christians take their beliefs to extremes??? Hmmm??? I think Christ & Mohammed are great coaches but many of the players on both teams suck...FWIW


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 14, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> Sooo...Muslims terrorize and some Christians take their beliefs to extremes??? Hmmm??? I think Christ & Mohammed are great coaches but many of the players on both teams suck...FWIW


Yes you are absolutely right that's why I prefer to practice my religion in my own way privately, that way I don't hurt anyone or need to justify what I believe in to anyone else if everyone did it that way wouldn't the world be a peaceful place.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 14, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Yes you are absolutely right that's why I prefer to practice my religion in my own way privately, that way I don't hurt anyone or need to justify what I believe in to anyone else if everyone did it that way wouldn't the world be a peaceful place.


I agree, our denominations should be a private thing. Yet if we do decide to talk about them to anyone, we should do it with the understanding that every single one of our beliefs have the possibility of being wrong. That way we can share our ideas harmlessly with curiosity and willingness to learn about others, rather than sharing our unquestionable beliefs getting angered when someone attempts to examine their said beliefs.

It is much easier to share an idea, than to share a belief. I think it's ok to have beliefs, just as long as you don't go around trying to tell someone that your beliefs are the right ones, because for all you know it could be completely different. 

It's easier to talk to someone when they say "i think this is the way it is" rather than someone who says "i KNOW this is the way it is".

....because we know... that you don't know lol. It's ok to tell yourself you do, just don't try to do it to others. 

+Rep Granny


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Apr 21, 2013)

thatboyis1uvakind said:


> Just look around u...humans are the only thing on this planet that doesn't belong....period


go back several thousands of years ( yes the world is more than a few thousand years old ,despite what Christians believe ) and you would see humans look like they 'fit in' , covered in hair and living very differently than they do today.


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 22, 2013)

The Growery said:


> And if so, how do you justify it since according to Christians *marijuana is a temptation from the Devil.*


i'm a Christian and i've never heard of such a thing lol. i tried googling the bolded text and the results kind of made me laugh a little bit.







where exactly did you learn marijuana is a temptation from the devil? i'm curious..


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 22, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> insomnia and a part time job will give you a lot of time to kill.
> 
> especially between harvests. it's not like i can exhort my plants to grow faster.
> 
> now if i had a magic prayer hankie....


...transubstantiate


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 23, 2013)

Genesisgrower said:


> Geez you stupid.
> 
> Ideologue doesn't mean you're not open to ideas, it's means you're u compromising in your beliefs.
> 
> ...


 *"the whole Telsa fiasco you subjugated yourself too"
*
so,, a factual error on a minor tangential point, which was in fact simply transposing one guy with the other is now a *"fiasco"*? the error was pointed out and i proffered a correction long before you climbed up on your soapbox and decided to bleat about how this one simple error means im an "ideologue"

FYI i am not impossible to sway from my beliefs, it's just impossible for YOU to sway me because you're a moron. 

you probably forgot in all your misdirections straw men and red herrings, that the issue at hand is your belief that ancient peoples mistaken beliefs are somehow comparable to midern willful ignorance (the act of ignoring) of people like you who cling to fallacies and spread them like a plague insisting all accept YOUR interpretation of everything or shut up and go away. 

your shabby explanation of your login ID's origin in greek linguistics is shamefully transparent. 

unless you're the type of clown who struts around in black clothes, pentagrams, a Lucfer Rules T-shirt, and eyeliner, waving the Satanic Bible around, in front of a cathedral every sunday daring anyone to challenge you, so you can scream in their face about how your really a Zen Buddhist... 

yeah i reckon thats you.


----------

